
Counterterrorism Tactics Used at Standing Rock to “Defeat Pipeline Insurgencies” - finnn
https://theintercept.com/2017/05/27/leaked-documents-reveal-security-firms-counterterrorism-tactics-at-standing-rock-to-defeat-pipeline-insurgencies/
======
mtgx
The missile launchers they brought there (okay, just to "scare them," but
still?) should have given it away that the police is out of control when it
comes to dealing with protests in the U.S., and specifically the NoDAPL
protest.

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/01/17/national-
gu...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/01/17/national-guard-
deploys-missile-launchers-to-dakota-access-pipeline-to-observe-protestors)

People think it's Trump that's making America go crazy. America was already
crazy. Trump is just the symptom now surfacing out.

